# Reel McCoy blue marlin and BIG tuna



## big blue (Jun 28, 2008)

*Reel McCoy blue marlin and BIG tuna! *

Thought I would post a report for Kenny after the great weekend they had on the Reel McCoy. On Saturday they caught a 162 lb yellowfin and Sunday tagged a blue marlin! The old Bertram sure raises fish! I was fishing out of Venice on Game On and we caught 4 nice dolphin, 1 weehoo, 3 or 4 nice(70-80 lb) yellowfin, a bunch of small yellowfin which we released and broke off a BIG blue marlin! The Tiagra 50W got hot and locked up.(Yes a Shimano locked up!) An awesome fish, the 2nd biggest one I've ever seen! Sounds like the fishing is good right now and congrats to everyone! Tight lines!


----------



## superchicken (Jan 9, 2010)

Nice! Were you live baiting when the blue hit? Word is they are pretty thick at the moment outta Venice. Good post.


----------



## big blue (Jun 28, 2008)

No we were actually trolling, she ate a short rigger and came immediately out of the water. She jumped twice more but I missed those two 'cause I was frantically trying to clear lines! Big 'ole girl!


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

big blue said:


> *Reel McCoy blue marlin and BIG tuna! *
> Thought I would post a report for Kenny after the great weekend they had on the Reel McCoy. On Saturday they caught a 162 lb yellowfin and Sunday tagged a blue marlin! The old Bertram sure raises fish! I was fishing out of Venice on Game On and we caught 4 nice dolphin, 1 weehoo, 3 or 4 nice(70-80 lb) yellowfin, a bunch of small yellowfin which we released and broke off a BIG blue marlin! The Tiagra 50W got hot and locked up.(Yes a Shimano locked up!) An awesome fish, the 2nd biggest one I've ever seen! Sounds like the fishing is good right now and congrats to everyone! Tight lines!
> 
> 
> ...


 
Congrats Kenny, You deserve it. Who owns Game On now?


----------



## Capt. Myles Colley (Mar 12, 2008)

Kenny always gets hot this time of year. Did he catch the tuna in close?


----------



## Captain Jake Adams (Oct 3, 2007)

Milo, pretty sure he said they were just south of the nipple when they caught the tuna. He's back out there today, hopefully he'll continue his hot streak


----------



## Capt. Myles Colley (Mar 12, 2008)

Captain Jake Adams said:


> Milo, pretty sure he said they were just south of the nipple when they caught the tuna. He's back out there today, hopefully he'll continue his hot streak


Nice surprise from the Nipple!


----------



## DISANTO (Oct 1, 2007)

Wirelessly posted

Amazing. Congrats!


----------



## Caspr21 (Oct 4, 2007)

Good Job Kenny! Congrats!


----------



## superchicken (Jan 9, 2010)

big blue said:


> No we were actually trolling, she ate a short rigger and came immediately out of the water. She jumped twice more but I missed those two 'cause I was frantically trying to clear lines! Big 'ole girl!


Wow! Well she will be there next time....Pretty cool to see though coming out of the water like that, once in Venice this fall we saw a real nice blue greyhounding and wearing the small yellows out. I guess she got full as she was not seen again.


----------



## finfever61 (Oct 5, 2007)

Damn John doesn't Kenny know it's almost November and should be fishing for the curvey ones not the pointy ones? Next time you leave Venice with some extra YF or wahoo give me a call and I'll meet you somewhere....


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Great post and great trip!


----------



## big blue (Jun 28, 2008)

finfever61 said:


> Damn John doesn't Kenny know it's almost November and should be fishing for the curvey ones not the pointy ones? Next time you leave Venice with some extra YF or wahoo give me a call and I'll meet you somewhere....


Hey Rick I didn't even think about you being over there buddy, I will definitely call you next time. We should be going back in a week or so. You gonna come over and cobia fish in the spring at all?


----------



## big blue (Jun 28, 2008)

Capt. Myles Colley said:


> Kenny always gets hot this time of year. Did he catch the tuna in close?


 Myles he actually caught it north of the nipple in 500' of water! Years ago my brother caught a 130lb yf in about 400' but I think it was in the summer. Have you caught big ones in shallow?


----------



## Capt. Myles Colley (Mar 12, 2008)

big blue said:


> Myles he actually caught it north of the nipple in 500' of water! Years ago my brother caught a 130lb yf in about 400' but I think it was in the summer. Have you caught big ones in shallow?


Thats awesome. I never caught a big one over here in shallow. I caught some out of Venice pretty shallow.


----------



## PorknBeans (Nov 21, 2007)

those are some nice fish! awesome job!


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

excellent job on the tuna and the blue. we heard ya both days on the radio. congrats on 2 great catches!!!!:thumbup::thumbup:


----------

